# Dell freezing/BSOD when docking/undocking



## elec999 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a Dell E6400, Windows XP Sp3. I updated bios, reinstalled the latest drivers, everything is newest. The laptop works perfectly undocked and docked. Whenever I undock the laptop the mouse and keyboard stops working or I get the bluescreen saying Multiple IRL Complete Requested. This looks like a driver issue. There is no bluetooth nor nothing in the startup.

Anyone can advice me, I have a few of these in our offices and all doing this thing. I ran memtest, and passes fine, disconnected everything from docking station, tried different docking station, newest bios all seems the same.

Thank you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you using the safely remove before unplugging anything


----------



## elec999 (Feb 11, 2010)

dai said:


> are you using the safely remove before unplugging anything


Yes


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check for a bios update

i found a solved thread for Multiple IRL Complete Requested

the fix posted was a bios update


----------



## elec999 (Feb 11, 2010)

Laptop is running newest BIOS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run driver verifier


----------



## elec999 (Feb 11, 2010)

dai said:


> run driver verifier


From where?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi elec999



> I get the bluescreen saying Multiple IRL Complete Requested.


It was definitely "Multiple IRL Complete Requested" and not "Multiple IRP Complete Requested". I had a problem with an Acer once with "Multiple IRP Complete Requested" after a bios and driver update. I reflashed back to the original bios and that cured the problem.

I have found, that if a PC/laptop originates with original bios and OS (later services packs or not) and you have made no major hardware or OS version changes and no issues exist, then don't upgrade the bios. 

Try putting the original bios back. If that resolves the problem and you have no issues, stay at that version. The bios does not improve performance, it only fixes issues.

Good luck


----------

